# APU support



## Janusz (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi All. I checked out the hardware guide but could not determine whether FreeBSD does/will support APUs? Since they're CPU + GPU in a single package (thinking AMD Opteron) it might differ and not require separate drivers/modules for the GPU part? The application scenario is on-the-fly encoding - DLNA service. Advice and comments welcome and appreciated.


----------



## shepper (Jun 17, 2018)

I'm happily running an A6-5400 in OpenBSD and have no reason to believe that it would not run in FreeBSD.
A6-5400 specs
Newer APUs have newer graphics drivers (R5xx, etc) for which support is available in 11.2RC3.


----------



## Janusz (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks - where are you getting this info from? Looked up release notes for 11.2 and no mention of the above.


----------



## shepper (Jun 18, 2018)

Janusz said:


> Thanks - where are you getting this info from?




Thread 65905


----------



## tingo (Jun 19, 2018)

APU's are just CPU + GPU in a "package". The GPU part require drivers, just like any other GPU. As with everything else: there is no magic.


----------

